# Execution d'un .class et compilation Java



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2000)

Bonjour,

Tout les débutants ont du se poser cette question, ce qui vous place mon niveau en développement Java . En fait, je connais 
bien l'environnement Unix et je ne retrouve pas mes petits sur mon Imac. J'ai installé mrj 2.2.2 et je voudrais bien installer un environnement de développement. En l'occurence j'ai téléchargé le .class de l'installeur de Forte et je ne sais pas comment executer ce .class. J'ai essayé avec la version US et Française du "Lanceur de mini application" mais cela ne marche pas. Par ailleurs, j'ai aussi téléchargé JaDE qui est aussi un IDE 100% Java mais la ça ne semble marcher que quand je suis sur le net, ce qui ferais plaisir à France Telecom mais risque de limiter fortement mes veleites Javalisante. 

Quelqu'un pourrait t'il m'aider ?
J'ai surement du oublier un gros truc de base , du genre installation d'un truc me donnant acces à javac et toute la clique des outils classiques du JDK mais quand je lis le site Java d'Apple, j'ai l'impression d'avoir fait c'qu'y disent; ceouque j'me trompe , siouplait ?

PaSz


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juillet 2000)

Stoupidos, je m'repond (partiellement ...) à moi-même. En fait, je n'avais pas compris que MRJ 2.2 ne contenait pas le SDK ... maintenant c'est bon, je n'ai toujours pas reussi à installer FORTE mais j'ai pas eu le temps de regarder les options de Jbindery ...

Si quelqu'un dans l'assistance a deja installe FORTE sur un mac ou voir mieux connait, pour l'avoir pratique, le meilleur environnement de developpement Gratuit Java, je suis prenneur de toute information utile.

PaSz

------------------


----------



## Manu (30 Juillet 2000)

Salut,
La meilleure solution pour toi c'est de t'inscrire au programme développeur Apple. Si tu es étudiant c'est pas cher du tout. Tu auras alors Mac OS X et l'environnement de développement. Saches que Mac OS X sera livré avec Java Standard Edition avec le jDK 1.3. Tous les objets swing  sont des éléments aqua. En outre l'environnement de développement est sans équivalent. 
En prime tu auras Cocoa que personnellement je trouve plus 'Objet' que Java.
Bref si tu aimes le développement orienté objet, L'environnement de dev d'Apple est l'idéal. Pour l'inscription vous pouvez vous mettre à plusieurs.
A+
Manu


----------

